

Ask HN: Trying to find a job in other state, question - geekam

I work as a contractor to an organization through company A. Due to personal reasons, I have to move to New York City / NJ suburbs.<p>Should I ask my employer (company A) if they can find me a project in New York, around that area or should I refrain from asking them and just try to find a new job?<p>The reason I am asking this is because I do not want them to replace me in my current position with someone else until I am ready to move. I am afraid that they might think that I will leave eventually and might find a person to replace me.<p>I am a web developer by profession. In any case, is someone here looking for a Web Developer, with a Comp Sci background? I'll be glad if you can help me.<p>Thanks a lot.
======
NonEUCitizen
Why not start talking to a few companies in the destination area before
deciding anything re: company A? e.g. line up a few phone interviews.

